# Palms sore from riding the hoods...



## sbob (May 28, 2012)

I just took my new road bike out for a couple of hours, and it generally felt fine and dandy, but when I got home I realized my palms were really sore, particularly the inside corner (pinky finger side at the base of the palm) and especially the area just above the thumb (the part leaning the most on the hoods). I guess I could try some padded gloves, but this can't be normal, right?

I mostly used the hoods, but I did regularly change hand positions. My mid-to-lower back feels a bit sore as well, if that means anything. Never had any soreness issues with my mountain bike. Looking at the two bikes, I did notice that the mtb is a bit bigger (not sure if you can compare measurements to a road bike, but the effective TT is about 55-56cm whereas my road bike is 52cm. I'm 5'6", which seems to be in 52cm territory (and what the bike guy sized me as). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

welcome..

your road bike requires a slightly different, and more aggressive riding profile than your MTB... also the hand placement is also more narrower and closer to the center when you place your hands on the top plus the bars are a bit thinner which may result in a tighter grip.. this new position does place more weight on the wrists and palms..

you need to switch it around as much as possible... gel gloves do help a lot too.

I had the very same problem when i switched from MTB a few months ago...

i even rode with gel padded riding gloves and it did help especially on shorter trips but on longer trips like a century my hand was still numb... 

i recently completed my first century two weeks ago and immediately after finishing I noticed my left hand was partially numb in two fingers, the pinky and ring finger all the way to the wrist... 

I thought nothing of it because i was completely exhausted and everything felt numb that night..

well the left hand numbnest lasted over two weeks and significantly impacted my ability to write (i'm a lefty) so I went to a neurologist who said it was common with cyclists and that it usually returns back to normal within 4 weeks...

so, other than changing grip pressure and positions as you ride, and wearing padded gloves, (padded tape of the bars are good too) there's not much you can do...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

With good setup, your road bike should be pain-free to ride for basically the same length of rides that you do on your mountain bike, or for whatever length you train for.

A lot of riders have their handlebars too low or too far away. They put too much weight on them, and it hurts. Both your hands and your lower back would be effected.

I use padded gloves, and I do think they help. More as a little extra cushioning and another way to soak up a little vibration than anything else, though - they won't make too much weight on your hands go away.

Talk to your fitter about it. While I don't know if I'd say it's abnormal, per se, since many cyclists seem to hate themselves or believe their bikes should hurt them, you do get a choice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> With good setup, your road bike should be pain-free to ride for basically the same length of rides that you do on your mountain bike, or for whatever length you train for.
> 
> A lot of riders have their handlebars too low or too far away. They put too much weight on them, and it hurts. Both your hands and your lower back would be effected.
> 
> ...


This, plus try some Spenco gloves. I've been adult riding for 50 years & have used a lot of gloves, but I keep coming back to Spenco. Spenco Cycling Gloves. I usually buy mine on Ebay. My favorite are the Rip Its.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sbob said:


> I just took my new road bike out for a couple of hours, and it generally felt fine and dandy, but when I got home I realized my palms were really sore, particularly the inside corner (pinky finger side at the base of the palm) and especially the area just above the thumb (the part leaning the most on the hoods). I guess I could try some padded gloves, but *this can't be normal, right?*
> 
> *I mostly used the hoods, but I did regularly change hand positions*. My mid-to-lower back feels a bit sore as well, if that means anything. Never had any soreness issues with my mountain bike. Looking at the two bikes, I did notice that the mtb is a bit bigger (not sure if you can compare measurements to a road bike, but the effective TT is about 55-56cm whereas my road bike is 52cm. I'm 5'6", which seems to be in 52cm territory (and what the bike guy sized me as). Thanks for any suggestions.


Your hand discomfort isn't normal, but given that you have a new bike that you're riding for a couple of hours, I'd say the possibility exists that the mid to lower back pain might be attributed to lacking core strength and acclimating to the road riding position. 

Try to not only change hand positions (more than you now are, I suspect), but change the angle of your back every so often. Some riders can straighten up and ride no hands for a bit, stretching their back. If you don't feel confident doing so, you can always pull off and take a minute out to do similar, off the bike. 

As far as comparing your MTB set up to your road bike, I suggest you don't. They're dissimilar enough to provide little useful info. Besides, at this point if it were determined that you needed an adjustment to fit you'd be looking at tweaks - minor adjustments. 

Re: the hand pain, my suggestions below go on the premise that you've been properly fitted to your road bike, but first a FYI on _fit_ related hand pain. If/ when the time comes to make a fit adjustment, it might well be at the saddle (moving it slightly aft and/ or adjusting tilt ), not the bars. Oftentimes excessive frontal weight is the cause and moving the rider back slightly offsets some of that weight to the rear. BUT... before pursuing that, focus on form.

- keep your upper torso relaxed, arms slightly bent
- change hand position frequently (tops, bends, hoods, drops...)
- keep a slightly loose grip on the bars (avoid the 'death grip')
- keep forearms and hands aligned (don't twist at the wrist - refer to pic below)
- consider good quality gel gloves
- I usually recommend good quality bar tape, but your bike being new, it should already be installed.
View attachment 258661


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

PJ has great advice once again. Think of it this way, it's not your hands that are supporting the weight of your torso - it's your back. Your back should be straight and your arms should not. Your hands hold the bars to keep the bike going where you want. 

Going over bumps in the road, this will give you something like a shock absorber effect - the muscles in your back will help absorb the bumps. If you were perfectly straight up, they would jar your spine. If your elbows were locked, they'd rattle your arms and shoulders and make your hands hurt. Doing it the "right" way soaks all that stuff up. But it does take some conditioning, and not just from riding. Work on core strength exercises and pay attention to your form when riding (elbows locked?) and you'll see improvement.

I have to watch this myself, of course. And it's natural to fall back into the old habits towards the end of a long ride, but had I rode the first part of whatever I was doing with locked elbows I probably wouldn't have made it that far. We've got plenty of bad roads around here that keep reinforcing that point for me!


----------



## sbob (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I'm going to try it out again today with some gloves, and I'll adjust the seat/bars to take a bit of weight off my hands. And I guess I'll inflate the ol' yoga ball and build up that core


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sbob said:


> Thanks for the input, everyone. I'm going to try it out again today with some gloves, and I'll adjust the seat/bars to take a bit of weight off my hands. And I guess I'll inflate the ol' yoga ball and build up that core


For the time being, I'd hold off on the adjustments, but if you do make them note the starting points so you return there and 'undo' , if needed.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

One thing I never remember until I get a new bike, (or move the levers around, or get new bars like I did this weekend), is that for some unknown reason, I need my right lever pivoted inward a bit (sort of pigeon-toed) or I get pain in the base of my palm after 8-10 miles on the hoods. I don't have that problem on the left, but I pivot that one in too for the sake of symmetry. 

It doesn't take much at all, (but it is enough that trained eyes at the LBS notice it) and then I can ride the hoods for a century without any issues. On those rare occasions when I have the LBS work on my bikes, I always have to remind them not to "fix" my levers.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

... something that I recently realized is that as a new road cyclist I was tensing up and clinching my hands which would add to the numbness. After getting used to the riding position, learning to relax and breath, and finding my inner cycle chivana, I have experienced a comfortable ride.

My hands don't fall asleep, my butt doesn't hurt, and I have learned to hop over objects, holes etc.


----------



## bonknkrash (Jun 17, 2011)

great advice, also keep you elbows unlocked. I notice that I have a tendency to lock my elbows and that transfers my torso weight to my wrist and hands. If you keep your elbows unlocked, your core muscles are forced to stablilize your torzo.


----------



## sbob (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Minimal soreness after yesterday's ride. My shoulders were feeling it a bit, but they were already sore from working out a few days before. I definitely tried to be conscious of my grip, because I'm sure I was gripping too tightly the first time. I think the gloves helped, and they were just plain workout gloves, so padded gloves might be even better.

The only thing that I did notice was my neck was sore, I assume from craning my head up to see...I'm sure my posture needs work, but getting there...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sbob said:


> Thanks for the tips. Minimal soreness after yesterday's ride. My shoulders were feeling it a bit, but they were already sore from working out a few days before. I definitely tried to be conscious of my grip, because I'm sure I was gripping too tightly the first time. I think the gloves helped, and they were just plain workout gloves, so padded gloves might be even better.
> 
> *The only thing that I did notice was my neck was sore, I assume from craning my head up to see...*I'm sure my posture needs work, but getting there...


That's a distinct possibility. Keep the phrase head down, eyes up in mind, but also take some time to roll your shoulders and neck (on/ off bike, depending on your confidence/ environment/ abilities).

If it's any consolation, form issues aren't unique to just noobs. The longer we ride, the more fatigued we become, and that's when form can degrade. If you've ever watched the pro's race, you know it can happen to them as well. 

That said, starting of with a good fit provides the base to develop good form. Stick with it, stay diligent and you'll get there....


----------

